# TwistTheWeb Live Competition #6



## Clayy9 (Aug 1, 2011)

Date: 8/6/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com




Note: Please check your time zones to make sure you participate at the right time!
Note: For Magic and Master Magic, participants will use their own timer and report their times.

Event List
*2x2* [over]
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (3): _aminayuko_, _cuberkid10_, _wrbcube4_

*Sub-Competitions for 3x3*
Sub-15 [over]
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (1): _cuberkid10_

20s to 25s [over]
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (1): _aminayuko_

*Main 3x3 Competition* [over]
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (2): _aminayuko_, _Clayy9_

*3x3 OH* [over]
Host: _Clayy9_
Competitors (1): _aminayuko_






To sign up, please include your TTW username and the competitions you wish to compete in.
*If you're signing up on the day of the competition, please send me a PM so I can give you the room password(s)!*
To host a competition, you are required to record the scrambles and the times that the competitors get, and report these to me after the competition.
If you kibitz, or otherwise don't complete a round, it is counted as a DNS, with one exception.
If you cannot complete a round for a reason that is not under your control, you may redo the missed rounds sometime after that event but before I upload the results.
The results will be uploaded here, in this post.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2011)

TTW: Cuberkid10

I'll do 2x2, 3x3 sub-15, megaminx, pyraminx, and magic,

Thanks!


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 2, 2011)

ill do 2x2, 3x3 sub 15, pyraminx, 4x4, and 5x5


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you two want to be in the main 3x3 competition?


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Do you two want to be in the main 3x3 competition?


 
yeah, i only care about the 3x3 sub 15 though


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

i'll do 2x2, 3x3 20-25, 3x3 main, 3x3 OH, 4x4, and 5x5
what time are these events being held? it says photobucket moved/deleted the photos you put on.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 3, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i'll do 2x2, 3x3 20-25, 3x3 main, 3x3 OH, 4x4, and 5x5
> what time are these events being held? it says photobucket moved/deleted the photos you put on.


 
Hehe... I forgot about this thread... I'll fix it...


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 4, 2011)

wballard

I can only do 2x2


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

what the hell ill compete in magic and 20-25 and the totes 3x3


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 4, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> what the hell ill compete in magic and 20-25 and the totes 3x3


 
What's your TTW username?


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 4, 2011)

If its in the weekend I'm not going to attend, because I can't. I'll be doing 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Square-1,and 3x3 OH.

Both my usernames are BC1997.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

theboss


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 4, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> If its in the weekend I'm not going to attend, because I can't. I'll be doing 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Square-1,and 3x3 OH.
> 
> Both my usernames are BC1997.



It's in two days, so...



James Cavanauh said:


> theboss


 
Okay. I'm assuming that's your TTW username?


----------



## Blablabla (Aug 4, 2011)

Ill compete in 20-25, my ttw username is carolina.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)

-It's the last day to sign up!
-I'm sending out PMs with passwords in a few hours.
-If you want to join tomorrow, you will need to PM me asking for the password(s) needed.
-I need someone to host the 3x3 (sub-15) sub-competition.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess I'll do 2x2 (slight chance im not home). Could I use stackmat? Username is asmith


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> I guess I'll do 2x2 (slight chance im not home). Could I use stackmat? Username is asmith


 
Yes, I'll let you use a Stackmat. This goes for anyone.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2011)

I will probably participate, but I am not sure since my thumb hurts a lot.

Register me up for all but square-1, 3x3 sub-15.


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 7, 2011)

I love how only 3 people showed up. I also love how no one mentioned anything about how the second half of the competition never even happened.
...
...
...
Yeah. Anyway, this is the last of these competitions from me. Not that anyone (except maybe aminayuko) cares.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2011)

How did you do the magics?

I checked and could not find them.

btw, Unfortunately, my thumb still hurt too much for me to cube


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 7, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How did you do the magics?
> 
> I checked and could not find them.
> 
> btw, Unfortunately, my thumb still hurt too much for me to cube


 
The magic event never happened because no one showed up on time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> The magic event never happened because no one showed up on time.


 
I did, but I did not know where to go.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 7, 2011)

What happened to Pyra and Mega?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 7, 2011)

The room for the magic was in the x3 area. I waited until ~5 minutes after the event was supposed to start, and then I left.



cuberkid10 said:


> What happened to Pyra and Mega?





Clayy9 said:


> I also love how no one mentioned anything about how the second half of the competition never even happened.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 7, 2011)

I care that it won't happen again. It's just I couldn't attend this one because I had a family reunion today


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol I was waiting around, refreshing the page, but nobody showed up, so I left.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Lol I was waiting around, refreshing the page, but nobody showed up, so I left.


 
Same


----------



## Luis (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I can help you to reactivate this competitions, if you're still interested. If you notify me, for example, one day before, I could make it public in facebook. For the moment, not much people subscribed at FB (www.facebook.com/twisttheweb - 123 people right now), but maybe it could help. If interested, just reply here.


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 24, 2011)

Luis said:


> I think I can help you to reactivate this competitions, if you're still interested. If you notify me, for example, one day before, I could make it public in facebook. For the moment, not much people subscribed at FB (www.facebook.com/twisttheweb - 123 people right now), but maybe it could help. If interested, just reply here.


 
_I wouldn't mind hosting another competition - but I won't do it unless there will be at least 10 people showing up._


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 24, 2011)

I would definitely show up, if it is on a Saturday ;] Maybe a Sunday


----------

